#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-01
<czajkowski> Aloha
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-02
<Hardik> czajkowski, Ping
<czajkowski> Hardik: aloha
<Hardik> czajkowski, I think the person "ffcwi@yahoo.com.hk" is Spammer.
<czajkowski> fixed
<Hardik> czajkowski, We should not accept his / her proposal for Membership.
<Hardik> czajkowski, Ohh!!!, Ok.
<czajkowski> I'm not 100% sure
<czajkowski> but to be safe
<czajkowski> as I am tired of all the spam to that address
<Hardik> czajkowski, From his LP Footprint, i am sure about that. Yeah!
<czajkowski> tis fixed anyhow
<Hardik> czajkowski, :)
<czajkowski> thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-05
<dholbach> wow...
<dholbach> WOW
<dholbach> http://m.gawker.com/site?t=VihueeyLtFa9fkGXBz.wuA&sid=gawker
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-06
<czajkowski> CiviCRM Common Goals of FOSSand NGOs - Xavier Dutoit #fosdem
<Pendulum> ooh, interesting
<czajkowski> yuup
<czajkowski> shall be nabbing him after his talks
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<newbie|3> hello
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-29
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
<bac> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi bac
<bac> dholbach: have a fun trip over the break?
<bac> bkk is great
<dholbach> yeah, I could have stayed much much longer ;-)
<bac> do you got pickpocketed?
<bac>  s/do/so
<dholbach> ah, that was back home again
<dholbach> it was my birthday party in a small club when I noticed that when we closed shop that my wallet was gone
<dholbach> the most annoying part was getting all the cards again and running from one office to another and calling the bank and others
<dholbach> but I survived :)
<bac> glad it wasn't while traveling
<dholbach> yeah, that wouldn've been worse :)
<dholbach> but yeah, Thailand is going to see me again, I'm sure of it
<dholbach> how are you doing?
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-27
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-28
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-30
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-31
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2016-02-02
<jboonmee> Hi all
<jboonmee> I am new at this IRC stuff. Just wanted to know if this is even working. Can anyone respond to let me know>
<jboonmee> Thanks so much
<jboonmee> Ok, Just read the channel terms
<jboonmee> I have no idea what's next to get someone to respond
